# Critical Skills Visa - Business Analyst / Corporate General Manager



## woodenboots (Apr 18, 2018)

Hi there, 

Does anyone have experience with the critical skills " Business Analyst" and / or "Corporate General Manager"? I'm just a bit unsure about the actual terms cause they both seem quite vague to me. So I was wondering if anyone knows of any definitions or if it's just very flexible...

I've read somewhere that when it comes to Business Analyst, you have to have experience in Business Process Outsourcing, is that correct?

With regards to Corporate General Manager, does anyone how "corporate" the professional experience must be and how "corporate" the future company has to be?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## nitz19arg (Oct 26, 2018)

I have a similar query.
Can someone please assist?


----------



## siamesetiger (Nov 8, 2018)

Hi,

In my case, I applied for Critical Skills Visa with category of "Corporate General Manager".
It was rejected with the reason of "The applicant must be a member of a board of the company".

I have a permanent job offer in South Africa and keep working at the same company with 20 years experience and MBA.
I believe for new applicants is expected to get a higher position such as at least a member of a board of the company.


----------



## Ronny (Sep 29, 2018)

Hi in order to provide you with a proper advice I will to which position you have been offered in South Africa


----------



## Dread Pirate Roberts (Jul 10, 2018)

For Corporate General manager they reject and say you must be in the board of the company.

This means you must be a director. So your contract must include an appointment as a director.


----------

